# Here is my new rack. Thanks NTKG



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

Ok let me know what you think on this one. Neil got my other rack so it gave Shooter and I a chance to use our creative side a bit. So here it is my new rack for my truck. There are a few small details left like the rubber for the holders and my bait table light.











Here it is with the bait board slid out.









Side view lid to box shut.









Side view lid open. You can use the side boxes for plastic trays or just about anything.









This is the other side.Both sides have a box and a bucket holder.









This shows the spike holder. Not to detailed though.


















Thanks for everyones input, it keeps Shooter and i trying to make a even better rack..


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Dats pretty cool!

I particularly like the sand spikes holder and lock boxes.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Dude, that's a freakin' piece of art. 

Awsome work, fellas.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

temptation befalls me looking at those picture...  nice rack, how much does it weigh?


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Now I have seen it all....a sliding baitboard....nothing but plain ole ingenuity! Very Nice!


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Not much*

It weighed out about 60-64 pounds. The scales can be off just a little. But that is close.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

She looks pretty good.:beer: Are those lights mounted to the side of it? I like the bucketholder idea everythings right there. I cant think of anything else to add to it.

bucket for trash, slide away baitboard, lockable storage, spikeholders, the lights im guessing that can be faced aiming down to illuminate the area enough during a bite, but not enough to spoke the fish off.

I think the best part is how you dont have to lift a heavy a$$ cooler full of fish and such up out of it, but rather slide it out forward.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

what I want to know is how much does my rack cost, so I can trade in for one of those.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> what I want to know is how much does my rack cost, so I can trade in for one of those.


That rack is made for trucks only, sorry.
Nice work guys, gets better and better.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Well*

The lights are there because it seems that when driving especially with the camper on back my lights never seemed bright enough. Now i can set them to where i can see driving on the beach. I will also be adding a red light just above the bait table. The great thing is that Shooter lets me get going with my ideas and then waits until i settle down and reminds me that it needs to be something a truck can handle and then makes sure that the ideas can actually work. It is more often than not that my ideas need him to make them work.There was more brain storming than building,i believe.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Wow........real purty....

Would look great on my Titan


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Wow........real purty....
> 
> Would look great on my Titan


I still think that's too much rack for that ride.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> I still think that's too much rack for that ride.


Just admit it..my Titan would swallow your F150 and squirt a Ford Festiva


----------



## FingerMullet (Apr 22, 2006)

Hell, I don't even surf fish and I want one of those racks.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

marstang50 said:


> That rack is made for trucks only, sorry.


I guess you're right..... mine is too nice for scrapped metals..  :beer:


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> I guess you're right..... mine is too nice for scrapped metals..  :beer:


Shit son with all that bling all we need is to give Eric a set of grills and a hat with th dingle bearies and he be pimping in high style.


----------



## thresher593 (Nov 19, 2005)

*Two Words!*

RAMBO RACK!!  

As always, nice work guys!
Rod


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

Now you need beer holders and TP holder! Never forget the TP!!!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Newsjeff said:


> Dude, that's a freakin' piece of art.
> 
> Awsome work, fellas.


I don't even drive out on the sand to fish here and I want one.  Definetely a work of art. The state should commision one to put in front of the courthouse. Would look alot better than most the crappy art they buy.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

rgking03 said:


> Now you need beer holders and TP holder! Never forget the TP!!!


funny you say that cause yesterday, while in bass pro shop, i saw cup holders being bought to go on this rack.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

marstang50 said:


> funny you say that cause yesterday, while in bass pro shop, i saw cup holders being bought to go on this rack.


Dang, ya gave the suprise away  thats ok still one or two more to come


----------



## SEABEAR (Mar 9, 2004)

*ya dont need them*

on that rack becuse ya got plenty of room to sit them.ya got to get Shooter to start putting them on the sand spikes like mine are so ya got a place to put it when ya grab your rod.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

SEABEAR said:


> on that rack becuse ya got plenty of room to sit them.ya got to get Shooter to start putting them on the sand spikes like mine are so ya got a place to put it when ya grab your rod.


If it happens.. I buy one because I get tired of getting sand in my Miller..


----------



## bigboi (Nov 15, 2005)

*catman*

where do i get a rack like that, it is amazing. How much and where? thanks.


----------



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

*Shooter and I*

We make racks.


----------

